# Banking Advice? Getting killed by fees....



## anonymical

Hi, Im living in Berlin now for 10 years, and we have an American bank. They have added more fees over the years and charge every time to transfer Euros to the U.S. Now, some of this is understandable, but we are getting hit all the time and spend a fortune on transfers etc... Is there a U.S. bank, or international one thats exceptional for expats? I have Sparkasse in Berlin, but sometimes I gig in other countries and then get hit with heavy ATM fees. Any tips? Advice? We calculate that just on transfer fees and the U.S. banks monthly checking fee we have paid the U.S. bank about 300+ dollars last year...

Sparkasse charged us 7 euros each time we took out money in Stockholm last year as well... 

Paypal? 

Frustrated, A


----------



## James3214

The German Targobank use to be part of Citibank until recently but they still don't charge to transfer money between the two accounts. Perhaps give them a try?

Unfortunately, with ATMs, you always seem to get done for some sort of charges outside of the EUR zone.


----------



## twostep

Google for Degussa Bank. I do not know about the ATM policy but they offer US$ accounts. Let me know if you need a life contact.


----------

